# Horse shelter on the cheap?



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Any ideas? I mean CHEAP. 

I am probably taking in a older horse for a year or so and don't want to put money into a horse that isn't mine. I'm already donating board for him, so I gotta be careful. I'm trying to think of some kind of portable / recyled / make-do shelter for him because I can't put him in with my mares. He's just a little Arabian so doesn't need much room. I was actually thinking of a rejected fishing hut and knocking out one of the walls. 

I could also add on to the side of my barn, so it would only be a roof and two walls instead of three... but I don't relish the idea of buying all new material for it.

Any other ideas?


----------



## sandy2u1 (May 7, 2008)

maybe you could try craigs list for some used material. also, in this area there are several papers that special in selling used merchandise, vehicles, animals etc. maybe you could try somewhere like that. or maybe a lumber yard near you has some scrap lumber for sale?


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Well, I put the word out and came up with two options. In the meantime, I was indeed looking for used stuff, Sandy. I was even thinking of getting slabs from the sawmill to make walls on a frame of new lumber. But, in the end, here's what's happening:


Option 1: free -- part of a steel building -- only 10' long but probably about 20' wide. So I'll have to close in one side completely and before the winter I'd like to close half of the other side

Option 2: $250 -- a car port -- but I need to look at it first. I'm a bit concerned about the possibility of getting a foot hooked over one of the metal support tubes. Good thing these new horses are old and calm.

They're coming next weekend I think, so I'd better get hopping!


----------



## sandy2u1 (May 7, 2008)

it sounds as though you have come up with a couple of solutions. Im so glad . let us know wich way ya go...and how it comes out.


----------

